# Tikosyn/Dofetilide CPT codes???



## Cpolisena (May 12, 2014)

I am looking for help regarding the 3 day administration of Tikosyn/Dofetilide in the hospital setting. I have never heard of this till now and need help with the physician side of the CPT codes. I have researched online and have come up empty for the most part. I am aware that certain cpt codes for this procedure as a whole, only involve the facility. But I am ONLY looking for the physician side of this. The CPT book has made me believe that a lot of this depends on what the Dr. does himself, in person, direct supervision. 36440 is the only CPT code that I have a tiny bit of faith in using, as long as the Dr is the one inserting the cath. From here I am lost! PLEASE HELP!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## twizzle (May 12, 2014)

*Tikosyn loading*



Chrisp1202 said:


> I am looking for help regarding the 3 day administration of Tikosyn/Dofetilide in the hospital setting. I have never heard of this till now and need help with the physician side of the CPT codes. I have researched online and have come up empty for the most part. I am aware that certain cpt codes for this procedure as a whole, only involve the facility. But I am ONLY looking for the physician side of this. The CPT book has made me believe that a lot of this depends on what the Dr. does himself, in person, direct supervision. 36440 is the only CPT code that I have a tiny bit of faith in using, as long as the Dr is the one inserting the cath. From here I am lost! PLEASE HELP!!!
> 
> Thanks!!


There really is no CPT code to describe what is being done for these patients.
In order to give our providers some remuneration, we bill for the IP admit H&P, even though this is a scheduled admit. 
This way the provider is at least paid something, and then we bill IP follow-up visits after that (usually 99233) since they are doing a lot of work to ensure safe dosage of these drugs.
We came up with this after consultation with our compliance department.
Usually a scheduled admit is not paid, because generally they are being admitted in order to have a procedure done which does pay...that is not the case here.
Hope this helps...anyone else able to comment/agree/disagree?


----------



## Griffith_Tiffany (May 12, 2014)

That's pretty much we do as well, there really is no codes to document this procedure. I have searched everywhere


----------



## Jess1125 (May 13, 2014)

We bill for the HP, subsequent hospital visits, as well. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## Cpolisena (May 14, 2014)

Awesome! Thank you all for replying. Sorta surprised there isn't a code for this. Though this is the first one I've seen in 5 years, so maybe it's just not as commonly used or performed. Thanks again ya'll!


----------

